# Modification To 30rls



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

I have convinced my DH that we need to put a quickie flush in. I did a search but could not find any posts specific to this and our trailer, 30RLS. Could someone share what they encountered in doing this mod to this particular trailer.

Thanks
Betty King


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello Betty,

Yes, you guys need the quickie flush! It really does work. Unfortunatly, I cant take the credit in installing it in our 30rls......









I brought our camper in to the dealer to have a problem fixed and said that I wanted to buy the flush. He said he would do it while it was in the shop, so he put it in for me.

I really doubt very much that it would be very much different if any to install it in this camper than any of the others that people have talked about on this forum. I think the worst part would be taking the covering off on the underbelly.....









Have fun with your camper! We are!


----------

